# Painted Starting Line - Show Me Yours



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

My reed switches are centered on a 15" straight, and I need to paint a start line on each side of it. I'm thinking 2" to each side of where the reeds are.

Before I take the paint to the track, I'd like some ideas. A simple white line will of course work, but wondering if you guys have done or seen some real cool starting lines.

Jeff


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*On my track..*

My reed switches are located berfore the start finish line.

And my start finish line is 2 1/4 inches wide. I marked it off with a pencil and
drew the checkerboard pattern with a Sharpie.
I also marked each lane with the proper lane color.
Not much, but it looks ok.
I will provide a picture later. It's too late tonight to take one.

Scott


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

You can kind of see the finish line I made for my oval in this pic:










It is the checkerboard sticker/decal you can get for model airplane wings. The sides are solid white with the pattern in the middle -- I used the solid side part for the leading edge of the finish line.

Basically all I did was cut a strip of it three "checkers" wide, stick it down to the track surface, and use an X-acto knife to cut the sticker away from the slots and rails. It's been down since 1995 and hasn't come up or peeled yet.

'doba


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

doba what did you use for your side barriers. Been wanting to put some barriers around my track don't really know what to use. Track looks awesome.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

cagee said:


> doba what did you use for your side barriers. Been wanting to put some barriers around my track don't really know what to use. Track looks awesome.


Cagee --

I use some stuff I buy at Menards -- It is some type of white molding that is about a half-inch tall with a slot that is just wide enough to place a good size mounting nail. I used them all over my track. It comes in 8' strips and you can bend them around corners in a couple different ways -- they are plenty flexible.

Here is a the sku #









And here is how it looks mounted -- makes a nice concrete-looking wall.









'doba


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Doba, great idea, I am still needing to do this on my track and that one looks like a winner!


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

That oughta do just fine for my track. Looks great.


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Doba,
What does Menards call these moldings? I have looked at my local Lowes and can't locate these. The sku# does not work at Lowes and we do not have Menards here in the southeast.
Thanks
Andy


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

aelancaster said:


> Doba,
> What does Menards call these moldings? I have looked at my local Lowes and can't locate these. The sku# does not work at Lowes and we do not have Menards here in the southeast.
> Thanks
> Andy


I *think* I found them in the bathroom tile area. They used to be back in paneling and trim at the closest Menards to my house, but they quit carrying them when they build a gigantic Menards a couple of miles from here. I think they put them in the bathroom area with the sheet tile you can use to line your tub area, etc.

Maybe run the sku # through the Menards website to get a name . . . ?

Sorry I'm not more help!  

'doba


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Ok, here goes nothing...*

Have a look...


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

'Doba and Scott: Thanks for the pics. It looks like a checkboard pattern is the way to go. I'll see if my LHS has the stickers, otherwise I'll put my paint pens to work to create my own.

Correct me if I am wrong as to the location:

I'm thinking my checkerboard should be centered over my reed switches. That way, I can line up the cars on one side of it, and they will register the start of the first lap on the initial pass. If I make it wide like you guys have (2-3"), then it will work if I race in either direction. Sound right?


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Andy,

I bought the same product at Home Depot. They had it with all the wood moldings. It was in it's own rack, about 4' wide, with different types. I think it is used for finishing bathrooms and kitchens. I think if you get in that area of the store you will find it, or ask someone for FRP molding/trim.
Jeff


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Sounds right Jeff...
I only race in one direction, so my reeds are behind the cars in the picture...

Scott


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks Doba and Jeff I will have to Look for this the next time I am in Lowes or at Home Depot over in Hilton Head.
By the why Doba just watched your race video, fantastic track!

Thanks Again
Andy


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

NICE!! Great idea!!


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

rudykizuty said:


> NICE!! Great idea!!


Thanks Rudy! 
(Scaf says, fully aware that he is snatching up accolades meant for someone else)  

Welcome to the forums Rudy!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Doba,
Great idea and looks perfect. For one that has no talent, I'm going to steal your Idea if you don't mind.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Have a look...*

http://www.quicktechhobby.com/Airplane_Accessories/fuel_proof_decals.htm


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Im thinking a waterslide Decal might be the best way to go...............OR if you cant find one OR have one made up, perhaps Make a Template and Spray paint what you want.

If you have BLACK track try a grey and white checker.
For painted grey tracks...Black and White checkers

OR how about a strip of BRICK..............if you are feeling a little like some INDY flavor LOL


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Here's mine, I used white electrical tape in case I change my mind.
I laid a couple of strips across drew the pattern and cut.




















Tycoarm/Tycosaur


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Nice!*

Nice job there...
I see that I will have to re-do my track to keep up with you guys....:lol: 

Scott


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Scafremon said:


> Thanks Rudy!
> (Scaf says, fully aware that he is snatching up accolades meant for someone else)
> 
> Welcome to the forums Rudy!


Thanks, Scaf!! Glad to be here!!


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow that looks great. Great job.


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

*Here is my start line*

My start line was black-spray-painted over a yellow 9" straight by Aurora-MM from the early 70's. It was the only yellow piece I had and so an eye-sore till I painted the start line...

I used masking tape strips that were checkered with an exacto knife, alternate squares stripped, before spraying the black.

You could do the same with any color over a black piece.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Heres mine-although its not painted.I used Pactra pinstriping tape.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

If you guys are still looking for a flexible border,try "puck board",it's usually available at most hardware stores.Hockey rinks used to use the stuff and you can usually get it in vary'ing thickness's.
"UFA" carries it up here in Western Canada :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Scafremon said:


> 'Doba and Scott: Thanks for the pics. It looks like a checkboard pattern is the way to go. I'll see if my LHS has the stickers.


If they don't its not too hard to get sticker paper from the office supply store and make it up on the computer. mj


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

You guys have some fancy starting lines. I want to do the checkered thing some day. :thumbsup: 

Here's the deal on my starting line- aside from the IR senders and starting lights in the tower, there are also staging lights on the top for lining up at the start line so you don't go over the sensors. These are controlled by those mini reed kits you can get for trains. When you inch up to the line the staging light above your lane will light. Its not perfected but its cool and helps when you can't see your car under the bridge.

I have the old Aurora start/finish towers next to the start line also-


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

So you are the guy with the impressive bridge and lights, very nice!

But this time I see some of the rest of your track. I like the elevations and the stone wall, show more.
-Christos


----------



## valongi (Dec 23, 2007)

The checkerboard patterns look pretty cool. I'd opt for the stencil / spay paint approach.... incorporating the color scheme of the separate lanes into the design of Tycoarm's wavy flag.

I really like the look of the white plastic barriers/guard rails. It offers up a presentation of a concrete wall, and invites the opportunity to lay in some logo signage.

I'm going to need to do some searching around for the materials, if a soft pvc-type material comes in strips. If I'm going to try lay on some logos, I'll look for a somewhat higher barrier than 'Doba's find.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Puck Board :thumbsup:


----------



## valongi (Dec 23, 2007)

What's puck board usually used for- i.e., where would I be looking for it? It sounds like a Canadian thing


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL,you could be right there valongi.
It used to be used around the borders of hockey rinks,it's a flexible PVC as far as i know,available in various thickness's ,from about a 1/8" up to around 3/8" thick.
I used the 1/8" to make my borders,a 4X8 sheet cost me around $5.00 Canuck,but that was several years ago,the one sheet i bought,still has lots left over for my next track :thumbsup: 
I would think Home Depot or some such outfit should be able to track it down for you,next time i'm at Home Depot i'll see if they can access the stuff.
Our local UFA (United Farmers Ass.)stores carry the stuff up here,as the cowboys and ranchers use it fairly often on cattle pens/shelters etc.,so maybe a horse/ranch supply outfitter might be a place to check with.
Rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*retainer walls*

Look in the yellow pages and find a plastics supply house. They usually stock 1/8 or 1/16 styrene plastic. If your lucky they may have some strips they will give you, left over from a plastics job. You can always check their dumpster. I had priced a complete 4x8 sheet for about 30.00 to 40.00. They will even cut it for you. I used 1/8 on my track. Just a suggestion only... RM


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

TGtycopro said:


> Im thinking a waterslide Decal might be the best way to go


I tried a waterslide decal last night. It looked good, clean flat.....The cars ripped it up in no time. Next!! Back to sticker paper. mj


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

Its easy to mask and spraypaint! Especially checker pattern


----------

